# Living room remodel question?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Do what you stated and then look at the beams. Maybe live with it a few days, then decide if they're too dark.
Ron


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

JMHO, but I would NOT do crown molding if you are keeping the beams. Those are two totally different looks and I don't think they would play well together. I would use a trim that is similar to what is currently there, at the most.


----------

